# Old Place 1880



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

Bonsoir, i create this thread and we could travel in the past with the picture of place that use to be.

Those picture are from Ottawa, Canada where i use to live so you American peoples could bring some from the USA. the picture could be from a other year then 1880
My picture i find them after some research about Ottawa.

Thank You.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)

Seattle 1880 Big Snow, looking east on Cherry Street from Front Street (First Ave.

SEATTLE SNOWS HISTORY


----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)

New York, Coney Island Dream Park 1905


----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

Merci depotoo 





Montréal 1850


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)

Tyler, Tx 1904


----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)

1000+ images about NEW YORK LEGACY on Pinterest | George washington bridge, New york landmarks and New york
looking south from fourth avenue & 15th street on the east side of union square horse carts remove piles of snow january 25 1908 photos loc


----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)

Chicago, 1900


----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

New York restaurant 1890





*Cambridge New York* 1880

About Cambridge New York | Richard Clayton Photography


----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)

www.lewisvillelodge.orgLodge History – Lewisville Lodge No. 201
Click Here to see the Corpus Christi lodge website which makes mention of the hurricane in 1919.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

*1906 Earthquake*  Kearny Street & Market Street, San Francisco, CA
http://sf.funcheap.com/1906-quake-rememberance-lottas-fountain-sf/


----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)

Lake Worth, Casino, 1925, Lake Worth, Fl


----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)

Circa 1900
Parade of decorated boats by the Royal Poinciana hotel - Palm Beach, Florida
A floating parade of decorated boats in front of the Royal Poinciana Hotel at Palm Beach


----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

*Regent Circus, London, c.1880*


----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

Lyon, France 1880


----------



## Dalia (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 20, 2017)

Spindletop.
Beaumont Texas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 20, 2017)

Halliburton in the old days....


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

Hardware store sold weapons, Dodge city, 1872


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

A Victorian cigar store


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

Gadsby's original shop, Stratford, London, ca. late 1800s


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

The 'Great Five Cent' store in Utica, NY, 1879


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

Interior of Helmbold's drug store, New York City, ca. 1880


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

Late 1800s general store


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

The grocery store, USA, ca. late 1800s


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

Stores in the 1800s

Link for the pictures ; vintage everyday: Rare Vintage Photos of Stores in Victorian Era


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

Abraham Lincoln, Volume 2 (of 2), William H. Herndon and Jesse W. Weik


----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)

In October 1889, Paris was buzzing with the opening of a new music hall which claimed it would become a temple of song and dance - The Moulin Rouge


----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------

